# Stupid Question - Battery



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok stupid question,
I didn't see it in the owners manual (yes, I've read most of it). How do you get to the battery under the driver's seat? I thought I should know in case I need to give / receive a battery jump.

Thanks,
cprauto


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (cprauto)*

If you just want a jump, there are two connection poles (don't know exactly what you call them) under the hood, just open your hood and take the plastic cover off, the connection points are at the driver side near the firewall. If you are still confuse, just open your hood and note all the markings on the black plastic covers, you'll soon notice a + and - sign somewhere near the firewall, the connection points are under there.
But if you really want to take the battery out for whatever reason, it's under your driver side seat, you'd have to move some of the carpet out of the way, unscrew the seat rail, life the seat up and backward and you'll see the battery.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (cyberdog)*

Just an observation here from experience....if you have a complete power failure, you can't get to the battery or the main fuse panel because it's under the driver's seat. The entire seat has to be removed.








If ever there was an example of stupid German engineering, putting all this "stuff" under the power driver's seat has to take the cake.
Or perhaps, just great sales forethought....you can't just replace the Touareg battery with a Walmart battery can you.
Roy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (royeus)*

Most of the fuses are in the side fuse panels (except a main fuse I understand). Even on my '85 Audi 200 I had a battery under the seat (rear seat though), so this isn't really that new for VW. But as you say, you won't get this battery at Walmart, at least not for quite some time.


----------



## OTTOG (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (spockcat)*

I have not seen the battery and thus do not know if it is a sealed unit. I suspect it is a Bosch. I replaced my Porsche's Bosch battery annually, ultimately ranking Bosch as a slight step ahead of Lucas. As soon as Optima makes an aftermarket clone, I will wait for a nice, warm, sunny Sunday afternoon in the Summer and replace it.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (spockcat)*

Spock
Check you crash manuals, I'm having trouble finding what size battery is in the T-reg and what is the amp hrs. rating. I'm not ready to tear my seat out to find this one out ......















Thanks


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (OTTOG)*

Why so often with the replacement of the Porsche battery; little used? I have averaged four to six years for all of my Porsches since 1973, with semiannual toppings of water and at least four or five periods of exercise a month.







Have to agree about the attractiveness of the spiral cell for the T-Reg; the procedure for access is a formula for early failure, and increased service revenues.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (wineman)*

Start tearing, the battery part number is not shown, just NA and .5 hours R+I time. Shouldn't be that hard to get at if the R+I time is only .5 hours.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (cprauto)*

Since this post is the first to show up under Google, thought I might as well provide some updated info to replacing the battery. As I am sure, many others will be looking to replace them soon.
1. Battery is located under the seat. 
2. Seat needs to be removed with a 10mm triple square bit
3. Stock battery runs $200 for the part, another $150 for labor, some report much more
4. Can be replaced yourself fairly easily and quickly, no complex disassembly 
Instructions here: http://web.me.com/airtahoe/Touareg/Battery.html

_Quote, originally posted by *cprauto* »_Ok stupid question,
I didn't see it in the owners manual (yes, I've read most of it). How do you get to the battery under the driver's seat? I thought I should know in case I need to give / receive a battery jump.

Thanks,
cprauto


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (cprauto)*

Here are some links that could be helpful. 

Here is a second battery how to from another touareg pro.
http://www.precisionframe.com/...t.php 

And some links to what is supposed to be compatible batteries. I can't vouch for any of them. I am still running the VW battery.
https://www.batterygiant.com/A...3-875 
http://www.interstatebatteries...93427 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...9000P


----------



## mel1303 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Stupid Question - Battery (cyberdog)*

take the cover off by the fuse box


----------

